# welche schlauchgröße



## Elux91 (26. Januar 2014)

*welche schlauchgröße*

hallo leute,

hab ein paar bilder gestoßen und eins speziell wo ich mir nicht sicher bin welche schlauchgröße das ist:
Bild: 20120728_091519g5lmm.jpg - abload.de

ich find die größe passt sehr gut und würde wissen wollen ob das noch 13/10 ist, danke


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche schlauchgröße*

Hi das sind 16/10er , habe selbst 13/10 die sind kleiner.
Aber denk dran, es ist nur die Dicke des Gummi innen sowieso 10er 
16/10 sind eigentlich nur noch Prestige und haben kaum ein Vorteil zu 13/10


----------



## ludscha (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche schlauchgröße*



> 16/10 sind eigentlich nur noch Prestige und haben kaum ein Vorteil zu 13/10



Doch der 16/10er knickt bei engen Radien nicht so leicht, außer man steht auf Knickschutzfedern dann nimmt man 13/10er.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche schlauchgröße*

Jupp das ist einziger Vorteil, aber du bekommst dadurch auch nicht mehr Kühlleistung


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche schlauchgröße*

Wenn es um die Kühlleistung geht ist der Innendurchmesser eh zu vernachlässigen, solange man keine Mikroschläuche verwendet. Ich würde immer eine möglichst hohe Wandstärke vorziehen, damit lässt es sich angenehmer arbeiten (19/13, 16/10, 11/8). Man muss aber auch beachten, so gut 16/10er sich verarbeiten lässt und auch ausschaut (ist natürlich persönlicher Geschmack), er nimmt schon recht viel Platz im Gehäuse weg, gerade bei kleinen/engen Gehäusen hat man dann schnell mal die "Gartenschlauchoptik". Außerdem sind die Schraubtüllen durch ihre Ausmaße auch nicht überall verwendbar. Teurer sind sie sowieso.

Edit: Falsches Unterforum btw


----------



## Elux91 (26. Januar 2014)

Ja war mir nicht sicher und mir ist auch klar das es keine vorteile gibt wenn der innendurchmesser gleich ist^^ mir gehts ja auch nur um die optik ins 750d wirds passen. Danke


----------

